# 22A vs. Neos Inox?



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

I've been looking into purchasing a semi-auto .22 pistol and both of these models have caught my attention. Both have decent pricing and come from reputable companies. I will be using this pistol for small game, such as squirrels and rabbits.

Which one has:
* good accuracy
* reliability
* ease of cleaning

I'm open to suggestions from your experiences and knowledge.
Thank you, Bowhunter57


----------



## kirkad (Aug 19, 2006)

The are a great little gun. I bought my wife one and I ended up shooting it more than her lol. It's really easy to take down and clean and it has a rail system for optics if you want to put a red dot on it.


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

A local gun shop has the S&W 22A for $259, so I think I'll go over there on Monday and pick it up. I've not been able to find a better price anywhere else.

I have a red dot and ammo, so all I need are a few Shoot-N-C targets and I'll be in the small game killin' business, before you can say "squirrel gravy". 

Bowhunter57


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

Hey Bowhunter,
Picked up a 22A for my son's Christmas gift last year at Buckeye Outdoors for $210 ; it was some time in early to mid December !!! Got a holster for it & was out the door around $265. We sighted it in & it is a great little pistol. It's very accurate, easy to clean & feels good in your hand. He carries it for trapping & it held up well last season in all that mud and he is very hard on stuff.


----------



## F1504X4 (Mar 23, 2008)

I bought a 22A a few years ago and have never had any problems with it. It shoots great and as stated before, it feels good in the hands. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

I appreciate all the info, guys! 

I was at the local gun shop and brought this one home. It's the 7" barrel model of the Smith & Wesson 22A. I had it home about 5 minutes and put this Tasco red dot on it, cleaned up, some light oil and went into the back yard with a clip of ammo.

I'll take it to the range this weekend to put it on paper, so that it's ready for the small game hunting seasons. 










Bowhunter57


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

I own the 22A as well. functions well, accurate. Only thing I would change (and am actually changing this weekend) is the slide is slippery. I am going to put some friction or grip tape on either side of the slide to give my fat finger and thumb some purchase. Minor inconvenience when you consider the good features of the firearm.


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

I made it out to the range, today and tried some Remington Golden Bullet HP and SubSonic ammo. The pistol liked both, but shot the SubSonics a little better. This target's 8 Ring is the size of a dime and the distance is 20 yards. Now, I'm ready for some small game hunting.  I just hope that I can shoot the pistol as good as the pistol shoots.










Bowhunter57


----------

